# Higher lumens worth the cost?



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 31, 2011)

1000bulbs.com/category/1000-watt-high-pressure-sodium-lamps/

The generic 1000w HPS claims an initial output of 130,000 lumens and costs $25.34.  The Eye Hortilux 1000w HPS claims 145,000 lumens and costs $100.  I have never worked with Hortilux but they supposedly have more blue spectrum light than average HPSs.  

People who have worked with higher-lumen-output HPSs (and there are several brands), are they worth the initial higher price, in the long term?  Do they maintain higher lumen output over a year and a half?  I see used Hortilux bulbs all the time on Craigslist.  If a used one puts out more lumens than a new ordinary 400w, I would buy the used Hortilux.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2011)

Light is to important not to buy new.

Some growers go with the cheaper bulb some go with the top end bulb, growers preference.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2011)

I got a 1000W bulb on e-bay a month or so ago--$32 and 155,000 lumens.  I see it has now gone up to $36.  I personally do not believe the higher priced bulbs are worth the extra cost.  

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/330598100040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2011)

I go the cheap route and replace them a lil more often....I get all my bulbs off 1000 bulbs.com. Jmo


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 31, 2011)

FWIW, one thing to remember is that all bulbs output on a decreasing curve.  i know that with the MH "Super" bulbs you'll loose that 'super' boost in a matter of a couple of weeks, making it just a plain old regular MH lamp.  i got that from a manufacturer's rep that i talked to who said that the 'Super' lamps were a waste of money because of this fast-decreasing output curve.

that was an easy 15 years ago though, maybe the technology has gotten better?  i know that back then, THE lamp to get were Eye (Iwasaki) brand.  they lasted longer, put out more lumens uniformly on that decreasing curve, etc.  i think Iwasaki now private-label manufactures them for others.  but at minimum you get Japaneese quality instead of Chineese quality, and there can be a big difference there.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 31, 2011)

:yeahthat: I like to research things and decided to only use Eye Hortilux ya they are pricer but it gives me peace at mind I guess:ignore: .


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 31, 2011)

IMO you casn get a cheaper bulb and replace more often, thats piece of mind, i know my bulbs are giving peak lumens because they get tossed at approx half their life, jmo


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 31, 2011)

I still replace my expensive bulbs at half life, lol If I could only bring a peice of the sun indoors and use it to grow..


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> IMO you casn get a cheaper bulb and replace more often, thats piece of mind, i know my bulbs are giving peak lumens because they get tossed at approx half their life, jmo




No doubt.....:yeahthat:


----------



## stonedagain714 (Nov 2, 2011)

i go with sylvania they are inexpensive and imo decent quality


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 26, 2011)

I think 4 of those bulbs for the price of 1 of the other says enough. Eventually, the 100 dollar bulb will lose its intensity. The question is can it outlast 4 cheaper bulbs? I would bet on the cheaper bulbs being changed more frequently but still performing at a higher standard than the single bulb over time....unless the cheap bulbs are just absolute crap.


----------

